# Anyone got a hammer? (Paw/Feet RP)



## Baalf (Mar 18, 2019)

This is another weird RP I've kind of been wanting to do lately. Basically an RP about a large footed character who practices martial arts that involves kicking. I tried doing it with one of my friends, but as enthused about it as he was, never replies.

I want this to be a sfw RP. I kind of treat paw Furs the same way I treat fat furs, as wacky battling machines. I was planning on using the daughter of my character Bob Slater. Peggy Slater is a penguin born with abnormally large feet just like her father, but her father was a surprisingly powerful creature and she wants to follow in his foot steps. With a passion for fighting crime, she is a creature who always gets cold who always gets cold feet... And she's not afraid to use them.

There's something about old cartoons where characters would often get their feet stubbed on stuff. I was kind of thinking something along those lines for a hammer villain, someone who likes to smash other creatures feet, but also uses their hammer for other things such as destroying walls and what not. I know this is a strange RP idea, but if you are interested, p.m. me. I would honestly prefer to do an RP over personal messaging. I do not like rping on chat programs not just because I don't have a lot of bandwidth, but because I prefer to RP at my own pace and having an RP on Discord or any of those chat sites would not allow me to do that.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 20, 2019)

You're imagery of the cartoons is really effective.   -grin-  not sure if it's for me though.   Hope you find someone.   It's interesting. 

Wulf


----------



## Baalf (Mar 20, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> You're imagery of the cartoons is really effective.   -grin-  not sure if it's for me though.   Hope you find someone.   It's interesting.
> 
> Wulf



Do you know a place where I can easy or find someone willing to role play with me using a plot like this?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 22, 2019)

Tried to edit the title to see if that did anything.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 28, 2019)

.... no one wants to do weird RPs with me.


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> .... no one wants to do weird RPs with me.


I’m willing to try this out. It would certainly be interesting. Lemme know if your interested. I’ve got a plethora of OCs and sonas to be used.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

Off topic but why don't you have any chat sites?


----------



## Baalf (Apr 4, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Off topic but why don't you have any chat sites?



At first it was just for bandwidth issue is, but it's also because RPG at my own pace, and Chat Sites do not do that.



KittyKat805 said:


> I’m willing to try this out. It would certainly be interesting. Lemme know if your interested. I’ve got a plethora of OCs and sonas to be used.



Sure, I'll p.m. you.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 29, 2019)

Still no takers yet.

If it helps, I was thinking of doing a variant involving Raichu from Pokemon if the word Pokemon gets people interested.


----------



## Guardian135 (May 5, 2019)

I could be interested.


----------



## Baalf (May 5, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> I could be interested.


Sure, I'll pm you. Heads up, though, I don't rp through Discord.


----------



## Baalf (May 19, 2019)

... what am I doing wrong? No one ever wants to stick with an RP with me. I've had several people who said they were interested, but so far they have all backed out.


----------

